# 2 utilisateurs Skype sur le même ordinateur



## tali42 (11 Février 2007)

J'ai déjà un compte Skype sur mon ordinateur, je voudrais en rajouter un deuxième? Est-t-il possible? et comment? Merci!

OS X 10.4.8
Skype 2.5


----------



## Apca (12 Février 2007)

Tu ouvre skype, puis tu vas dans le menu "compte".


----------

